# Exclusive Audi quattro Concept Wallpapers (Bandwidth Warning)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're often reluctant to use the word "exclusive" because there are just so many websites out there covering the same things. And even though we know we're not the only journalists to drive the Audi quattro concept out in Malibu last week we're still proud to present these exclusive shots of the car in wallpaper form. We know they're exclusive because we shot them and the conditions out on our shoot location were incredible. 

Each shot is 1680x1080 pixels so should be large enough for most monitors. Just right click and save the below images. The shot above is a low-res header image only. Enjoy.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

woo-hoo! new wallpaper for the netbook!


----------

